# does goldenrod make good mead?



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I haven't had the pleasure personally; I'd say an experiment presents itself!


----------



## buford (Feb 22, 2005)

somebody else will have to do the experiment, i haven't got the gear. but, i do have the goldenrod (about 100 pounds).


----------



## chemistbert (Mar 4, 2004)

In a word yes.
I am very fond of Methglin made from goldenrod honey. Just remember that most goldenrod honey has aster honey in it too so it is not as strong as say something like buckwheat. Now that's a powerful honey.


----------

